# Reheat Frozen Pork Butt



## 23modelt (Sep 20, 2008)

6 weeks ago I smoked 2 butts.  Ate one...turned out great.  Put second 5 lb smoked porked butt in the freezer (unpulled).  It was vacuum sealed.  I plan to use boiling water method for reheat.
Question:  Is it best to put in cold water and let the meat come up to temp with the water..or.. bring water to boil and then put vacuumed sealed bag in water?
Thanks for recommendations.


----------



## stimpson111 (Sep 20, 2008)

I would completely thaw in the fridge, then plop it bag and all in a pot of boiling water.   Let it boil for a couple of minutes, then turn it down to a simmer for about 10-15 minutes.  Make sure your bag doesn't melt to the side of the pot.


----------



## ronp (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not thaw completely then pull, and reheat what you need?


----------



## desertlites (Sep 20, 2008)

what ron said.


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree with Ron.  And if it won't pull, I would chop it fine.  Add the pulled or chopped pork to an aluminum pan.  Add some sort of liquid: be it apple juice, beer, or pork drippings would be best.  Cover it and pop it in a 350 degree oven until it comes up to temp.


----------



## 23modelt (Sep 22, 2008)

Followup to original post.  Thanks for the replies.
I just went ahead and thawed, pulled with no problem, added standard finishing sauce, and put in microwave.  Came out great.  Added a little more finishing sauce after heating.  Next project will be to add a smoke generator to my MES for unattended all nite smoking.  Hope to get better TBS.


----------

